# Advice please - slow growing follicles



## ckbe (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm having my 4th IUI and all the others have been with clomid - this time we've tried gonal F and the biggest follicle has grown slowly - day 16 today (normally 28 day cycle) and it's 16mm (endometrium looks good) and IUI planned for Monday (day 19)........ seems really late in a cycle and wondering if it's a waste - we only have a limited amount of donor sperm so don't want to waste it

Would love some positive stories of people who've been in the same boat......

Thanks, C x


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi, hope you don't mind me barging in.

Although  I can't offer advise, I'd also be interested in the responses. 

I'm also on my 4th IUI, and I went for my day 7 scan today and I'm not responding well. The largest is only 10mm, and usually at this stage I'll have one around 14mm, and those that are small \at this stage usually don't grow. I can see that will have to stimm longer than usual, but I'm wondering if there will even be an egg or if it will be any good.


Warbabe


----------



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi there, I don't think it makes any difference whatsoever which day in your cycle the ovulation is triggered, as ovulation is counted in cycle terms not from the beginning of the month (ie so many days after 1st day of af) but backwards from the first day of the next af.

I mean, (grrrrr, so impossible to explain by typing...) whatever day you ovulate, your af will still be due around 14 days later.  So say if normally have a 30 day cycle with ovulation 14 days *before* af, then if you are on stims and are ovulated on day 21 then your af will still be due 14 days later on day 35.

Don't know exactly how iui and ivf differ, but in ivf cycles I think you can stim for up to 21 days without compromising the quality of the uterine lining.  I just stimmed for 15 days for ivf, on day 8 my biggest follie was 6mm!!!!  Just got my bfp  

Perhaps you can request an extra scan?

xx


----------



## Suzejdc (May 13, 2007)

I'm not doing IUI, but am on Puregon with Pregnyl trigger. I stimmed for 20 days (started CD6) and took trigger on CD27. It was my first cycle and my clinic were being very cautious with the doseage. They started me on 50iu and only upped it to 66iu after 2 weeks. Once I was on the 66iu, I started growing a follie (just the one mind!) 

I was told by my clinic that it doesn't matter how long you have to inject for, they will get a result, and the egg is just as good regardless of how long you have been stimming for. The literature from my clinic stated that the longest they have had women injecting for is 40 days!!! That was 2 women, and both conceived on the cycle.

So I hope that gives you hope, and best of luck


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

That was my exact worry, that the longer you stimmed to get an egg the quality would be impacted and less likely to conceive. So it's great to here that that is not the case, and you can still get a BFP.

Here's hoping that my scan tomorrow will show 1 or 2 follies at a decent size.  
Warbabe


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

How did you get on Warbabe?

Sue


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi,

The scan wasn't great news. I had 2 follies both at 14mm and I was on Day 12. I was expected to have IUI today, but not ready. I suppose they are growing, just slow. I feel like my my ovaries are giving up. I have never responded well (only got 2 on IVF), but they usually grow as expected. Now with high FSH I feel like it's time to accept defeat.

I go back on Thursday for next scan.
Warbabe


----------



## ckbe (Feb 21, 2006)

My follicles were 16.5 and 14mm on Friday, I had pregnyl on Sunday morning and IUI on Monday - not particularly hopeful (it was day 19 and I have a 28 day cycle)..... but we'll see.......


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

C,

All the best for the 2WW I'll be thinking of you.

Warbabe


----------



## ckbe (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks - also meant to mention that my FSH 2 1/2 years ago was 19 and I got pregnant with my 3rd IUI (clomid/pregnyl) and have a wonderful 16 month old so I hope that makes you realise that the high FSH doesn't rule out a successful outcome.......


----------

